# Noob wants to install LED work lights on trailer!



## CharlieSheen (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a cargo trailer that I would like to install work lights (floods) on the outside of the trailer to illuminate the area around the trailer when necessary.I am not looking to light up a ball field,but to give some general lighting to help load the trailer at night or to complete some work around the trailer as darkness sets in.I will fabricate the mounting brackets and swivels to direct the light where needed.I will run them off a marine battery(12v) mounted to the trailer frame which is charged by the truck or battery charger.

I am thinking that two lights,with about approx 1500 lumens total would be fine.Naturally I want to keep the wattage down to preserve the battery.

The trailer also has no reverse lights,and I want to mount separate small lights on the rear of the trailer that I will control from my truck,probably with a toggle switch,via the 7pin trailer connection.

So,here is where the newbie part comes in.I am not sure what I need to use as far a s floodlights go,at all! I see that some floods(of the same wattage) have a single bulb,where others have 4 bulbs,and others have 60 bulbs.My lights need to withstand abuse and vibration,of course.I really can't use much more than 40 or 50 watts total for the 2 lights(at 12 volts).I am not sure what I need to look for and where.I know that I have seen some LED lights in action that seemed very bright,but yet,things were very difficult to see,if that makes any sense,so I need help with that.

The smaller reverse lights,I would like to keep as small as possible. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## evilc66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Truck-Lite
Grote
JW Speaker

All three companies should have exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 8, 2011)

Plenty of led 12v lights on ebay. Best to get a couple for the 'floodlight' duty so that you can aim as needed. 2 lights that are 10w(P7, XML, MCE, SST50) would be good. Bicycle lights, like from dealextreme, kaidomain, or manafont..., are some other choices. 

VisionX Solstice or Solo Prime, or Rigid Dually are some good choices. Ebay has clones and LED work lights that won't break the budget. 

For reverse lights, if there is a license plate, I find that the V-LEDs license plate frame is one of the best reverse lights out there. You can connect it to your reverse switch or a dedicated separate switch.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha,ha,I guess a company like Grote would come to mind first,being that LEDs made it onto trucks pretty much before anything else,I just thought that maybe their stuff was considered overpriced and not exactly current.

Would anyone even consider the no-name stuff on ebay?How much is considered junk?

Probably a good idea to go with 4 smaller lights rather than two larger ones.

I am going to check out the license plate frame,however I probably want a little more light than that.

Just in case anyone is wondering,trailers are not required to have backup lights.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 11, 2011)

Surprisingly bright, the V-LED license plate frame has 6 CREE XR-C or XR-E's (can't tell without magnifier) at 3w on a ~10mmx20mm MCPCB's. The entire license plate frame is the heatsink. 18w of CREE is seems as bright as a 55w halogen headlamp. I'd definitely consider one for the back of the truck to light up the area between the truck and trailer when connecting/disconnecting the trailer, and for the trailer to see what you're backing into! Its a little too cool white for me but I'm considering replacing a couple of the LEDs with some warm white XPG's or XML's, since the LED's MCPCB is screwed in and easily removed. It also makes a great 'offroad use light' on the front bumper supplementing your low or high beams(hint hint). I'm also considering a yellow LED swap for 'offroading in foggy situations". Too many projects...not enough time! I do recommend independent switches so that you can run it with the vehicle off and not just in reverse ;-)


----------

